# Carb Cycling Questions



## Jill (Oct 12, 2003)

Im considering tying the carb cycling, to shed some unwanted body fat. Ive read the article by Twin Peaks, and have some questions to those of you who have tried it. Your input would be greatly appreciated! 

5-6 meals a day? I plan to do just 5 (6 is too much) How would one decide?

Each of the 3 days one would have 2 fat sources per day. I NEVER eat higher fat protein sources...(dark meat etc) Would that mean I add another fat source each day??

Im 145 pounds, which means on a low carb day I would require 145 grams of carbs. Split into 2/5 meals, so 73 grams of carbs at 2 different meals?

Hi, Low, No, any recommend sequence???

Do you have to add fruit to carb meals (Im not a big fruit person)??
Thanks for the input people!


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 5-6 meals a day? I plan to do just 5 (6 is too much) How would one decide?



Its a matter of personal preference and convenience.



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Each of the 3 days one would have 2 fat sources per day. I NEVER eat higher fat protein sources...(dark meat etc) Would that mean I add another fat source each day??



In your case, assuming you are consuming adequate fish oil, add 10-15 grams of fat from an appropriate source (flax, etc).



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im 145 pounds, which means on a low carb day I would require 145 grams of carbs. Split into 2/5 meals, so 73 grams of carbs at 2 different meals?



Yes.



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hi, Low, No, any recommend sequence???



The order is not critical, but I suggest low, high, no, for a few reasons.



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you have to add fruit to carb meals (Im not a big fruit person)??



No, you can do without, it just sends a stronger fed signal.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks! Why the suggested order?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

I find it easier to get through a no carb day, knowing that the high carb day is next.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

So order is just preference, right? Do your really believe in this diet? Have you had much success? For some reason my weight keeps going up and I really havent changed my diet lately, and Its fairly clean. Ive gotta try something. Would SF jam be okay to eat? How about NORMAL peanut putter? I could eat the stuff out of the jar I cant stand the natural stuff, bought it, and it just sits there.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

Originally posted by Jill 
Im 145 pounds, which means on a low carb day I would require 145 grams of carbs. Split into 2/5 meals, so 73 grams of carbs at 2 different meals? 


Originally posted by Twin Peak
Yes.



Actually, if she is only having 5 meals instead of 6, she would need 2 carbs meals at 48g each instead of 3 meals at 48g. Not half the carbs(73g) in two meals, no?


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Originally posted by Jill
> Im 145 pounds, which means on a low carb day I would require 145 grams of carbs. Split into 2/5 meals, so 73 grams of carbs at 2 different meals?
> 
> ...



I read that its 1 carb per pound of body weight.  (split into 3, or 2 for me) Im confused


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do your really believe in this diet? Have you had much success?



Although I know it wasn't intended this way, I find these two questions rather insulting to my integrity.

If the answers were not yes, and yes, respectively, why would I write it?  And since the article accounts my success as well as others, either you didn't read it, as you say, or your question my veracity.

Is it the only diet that can/will work?  No.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> quote:
> Originally posted by Leslie
> ...



Yes it is 1g per pound of BW, but the article states to subtract one carb meal if you are doing 5 meals a day instead of 6.  I do not think TP caught the number of grams you posted. It should be BW 145  x 1 g carb= 145g carbs divided by 3 meals= 45g at each. But you are eatting 5 meals not 6, so you should only have 2 meals of 45g. 
the same goes for high carb day- If you eat 5 meals and not 6, only  3 (instead of 4) of your measl should contain high carbs.

TP, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

No Leslie, Jill had it right.  You reduce the number of carb meals, but not the total number of carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

That's how I followed it as well if I did 5 meals instead of 6.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

Actually I did read the article several times, and was unaware that YOU wrote it! (TWIN PEAK? I get it!) I simply wanted someones opinion who had tried the diet. I know that there are alot of diets that do work, this is just one that Id like to try. No insults were ment either.  I simply wanted some imput!: Your opiions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No Leslie, Jill had it right.  You reduce the number of carb meals, but not the total number of carbs.



Well shit- all long I could have been having 75g carbs per meal instead of 50g. And you didnt catch this?

Pfff. I think I need to find a new trainer.




PS Sorry for the confusion Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That's how I followed it as well if I did 5 meals instead of 6.


So you took your bodyweight=# of carbs / 2? RIGHT


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No Leslie, Jill had it right.  You reduce the number of carb meals, but not the total number of carbs.


Shit, now you tell me!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Shit, now you tell me!



I am confused. You did it my way(incorrect) or TP's way(correct)?

Man he is asking for an ass whoopin in Vegas


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Well shit- all long I could have been having 75g carbs per meal instead of 50g. And you didnt catch this?
> 
> Pfff. I think I need to find a new trainer.
> ...


You are 2 cute!  Do any of you have a respose to my peanut butter question? One again i hate the nat suff But could seriously eat the 'good' stuff out of the jar with a spoon I know its gonna be a no-no


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

I would steer clear of the "good stuff". Its the good stuff for a reason- has added sugar, carbs and hydrogenated oil.

So here is the answer you expected:
no-no


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> I am confused. You did it my way(incorrect) or TP's way(correct)?
> 
> Man he is asking for an ass whoopin in Vegas



 I did it the same way you did and I still do.  Fuck I could have been eating more.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

My thoughts exactly

Well tommorow is LOW for me


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I did it the same way you did and I still do.  Fuck I could have been eating more.


You girls make me laugh!  I'd be choked too If i had been eating less when I could have been eating more! I always wanna eat more, who doesn't? Hey ladies how many fish oils per day / grams? confused: 10-20 grams, right? just checkin


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

At your weight I would suggest around 20 grams daily. 
More if you are not having 2 "fat meals."


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh ya, about the pb, darn! How about 'light' or 'low fat' salad dressings? I know it says no, but the ones I buy are very low cal/ low fat. It says it allows only no cal dressings.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

3-9g/day is normal.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

Leslie, how do you feel on the no carb days? Especially when you have your meal after training? I'm just craving carbs. By the way, are you a model?  Do yopu compete? I checked out your gallery and you are smokin'!!! For real, you are a hottie!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Well tommorow is LOW for me


  I'm doing no carbs for the next 4 days.  My choice.  


Jill I would suggest 15-20 as well.  No carbs days flat out suck but a carb day is just around the corner.  You are hungry on no carbs days.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey girls, I just bought fish oil, from GNC. The label says 1000mg, fish body oil- 180mg Supplying EPA, and 120 mg Supplying DHA. This one sound good? Im so excited to start!!! 15-20 fish oils a day? Thats alot eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Actually I did read the article several times, and was unaware that YOU wrote it! (TWIN PEAK? I get it!)



This was your first post:



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive read the article by Twin Peaks, and have some questions to those of you who have tried it.



So you can see the confusion.  And as I said, I assumed it wasn't intended that way.  Just pointing out how it was perceived.



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I simply wanted someones opinion who had tried the diet.



Yes, I have tried it.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Leslie, how do you feel on the no carb days? Especially when you have your meal after training? I'm just craving carbs. By the way, are you a model?  Do yopu compete? I checked out your gallery and you are smokin'!!! For real, you are a hottie!


No carb days are not that fun..but its only one day I have broke many personal bests on my no carb day, so it really hasn't affected my trianing like you would think.

Thanks for the compliments I am far from a model, but I have had some photoshoots. Would pursue it further- but most of the paid offers I get are a bit too raunchy for my taste 

I am just happy being sponsored by Avantlabs. Thats good enough for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Jill, if your looking for salad dressings, this is what I've been using and I love it. You can buy from this site if you can't find it in stores near you- http://waldenfarms.com/

TP- I love reading your comments, you always remind me of Richard, you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> TP- I love reading your comments, you always remind me of Richard, you know who I'm talking about.



LOL.  That is the first I have heard that.  I wonder if that truly has effected my way of looking at things, and my writing.

Very interesting.  That very well might be the case, as I love the way he looks at the world, and analyzes all issues, big and small.  Very interesting.

So have you finished the latest?  Best in a while, IMO.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Jill, if your looking for salad dressings, this is what I've been using and I love it. You can buy from this site if you can't find it in stores near you- http://waldenfarms.com/


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> LOL.  That is the first I have heard that.  I wonder if that truly has effected my way of looking at things, and my writing.
> 
> Very interesting.  That very well might be the case, as I love the way he looks at the world, and analyzes all issues, big and small.  Very interesting.
> ...




I bet it does affect you in that manner. I know I think differently now. I'm into Temple of the Winds right now. I started reading the first one to my wife, and now she's hooked and reading the series also. Each book gets better I think. Great way for you to think since your a lawyer!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I bet it does affect you in that manner. I know I think differently now. I'm into Temple of the Winds right now. I started reading the first one to my wife, and now she's hooked and reading the series also. Each book gets better I think. Great way for you to think since your a lawyer!



Agreed.  

I felt that around that book, they became slightly less interesting.  Keep me updated.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 15, 2003)

TP, I just started this diet yesterday. I was wondering, can I switch the cyclical 3 day rotation around. ie, Low High No first 3 days, then High No Low 2nd 3 days. I'm trying to fit the No Carb day into my non-workout days which causes me to consistenly switch the 3 days around. Thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes, but try not to do any of the days back to back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 16, 2003)

Another question. If you're trying to coordinate the various carb days with workouts, for example, should a high carb day be the day before leg day, or the day of leg day? Would the time of day of the workout make a difference?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2003)

Either would be beneficial, I'd have to see the entire schedule to know though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 16, 2003)

OK, here goes.

Workout schedule (all workouts are early AM, 5:30 weekdays, 7 weekends)

Sun - back, traps (deads, rack pulls, static holds, shrugs, chins, rows)
Mon - delts, triceps (mil/DB press, DB raises; closed grip bench, extensions, dips)
Wed - legs (squats, box squats, leg press, SLDL, calve raises)
Fri - chest, biceps (various BB and DB pressing, various curls)

As you can see, Sunday and Wednesday are the killer days, with Monday and Friday being "easier" workouts. Would I be better off with a high carb day on Saturday (to fuel the next day's workout) or Sunday (after the workout)? 

I was thinking about high (Sat, Tue), low (Sun, Thu) and no for the other three days. Or does it not make a difference?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> OK, here goes.
> 
> Workout schedule (all workouts are early AM, 5:30 weekdays, 7 weekends)
> ...



This would work.

I'd rather see 

High: Sun, Wed, Fri

Sat and Mon: Low

Tues and Thursday: No

If you are taking LG and want a more agressive plan, make Fri a Low, and Sat a No.

If you use Vendetta, make sure you take it pre-workout when you are depleted.


----------

